# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho 2009



## AnDré (7 Jun 2009 às 21:49)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Junho de 2009 numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## Lightning (7 Jun 2009 às 21:55)

Votei em 40,0ºC a 40,9ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jun 2009 às 22:00)

42,0ºC a 42,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Votei no intervalo *[39,0ºC; 39,9ºC]*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *42,0ºC* e os *42,9ºC*!


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Votei no intervalo *+41,0ºC a +41,9ºC*!


----------



## David sf (7 Jun 2009 às 22:58)

39,0 a 39,9


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Fico-me pelos 37,1 a 37,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2009 às 00:22)

Acredito que se passe dos 40ºC, mas espero que não passe muito dai, pois já seria bastante, dai a minha _aposta_ no intervalo de 40.0ºC a 40.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2009 às 01:42)

*39,0ºC a 39,9ºC *

Não, não tou com os copos


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

41 a 41,9ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2009 às 13:21)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 13:27)

Votei 40ºC a 40.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

41,0ºC a 41,9ºC

No interior do Alentejo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2009 às 10:01)

*41,0ºC a 41,9ºC*

Começa a chegar a altura da Amareleja tirar partido da sua fama.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2009 às 12:56)

Eu Votei nos 40,0ºC a 40,9ºC, e tenho esperança que seja já este fim de semana no interior alentejano.


----------



## Chingula (9 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

40 - 41 ºC na próxima Sexta-feira...(?) - na Amareleja claro...


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 23:57)

O intervalo de 40,0ºC a 40,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

Votei *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC*


----------



## kikofra (10 Jun 2009 às 01:02)

42,0ºC a 42,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2009 às 20:21)

Votei 42,0ºC a 42,9ºC e vai ser na última semana de Junho.


----------



## iceworld (10 Jun 2009 às 22:43)

41.0 a 41.9º


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

penso que a Amareleja ultrapassou os 41ºC hoje.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2009 às 21:01)

Voto 42ªC a 42.9ºC...

É bem possível...


----------



## meteo (12 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Votei 42,0ºC a 42,9ºC e vai ser na última semana de Junho.



Novamente a mesma aposta,novamente em cheio?  Eu nem acho que vai ser na última semana,vai ser antes


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2009 às 10:08)

Skizzo disse:


> penso que a Amareleja ultrapassou os 41ºC hoje.



Ultrapassou sim!





Quanto a mim e aos restantes 5 membros que votaram no intervalo [41,0ºC ; 41,9ºC], resta-nos 17 dias a roer as unhas.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2009 às 13:25)

MSantos disse:


> Votei *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC*



Eu já fui ultrapassado


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 11:34)

Ontem a Amareleja subiu ligeiramente a cima do valor alcançado a 12 de Junho.
A máxima deve ter andado à volta dos *41,4ºC*.


----------



## Redfish (23 Jun 2009 às 23:57)

Boas
Posso dizer que no ultimo Domingo (21 Junho) estive a fazer BTT em Cuba (Alentejo) e quando cheguei a temperatura rondava os 41.5º 

Fiz mais de 80 Km de Bike por debaixo de um calor impressionante...


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2009 às 13:07)

Ainda não tinham sido apurados os vencedores da votação da temperatura máxima no mês de Junho.

Segundo o relatório do IM referente ao mês de Junho, as temperaturas mais elevadas foram registadas nas seguintes estações:





Portanto, a temperatura máxima foi de 41,3ºC registada na Amareleja.
Que corresponde ao intervalo: *41,0ºC a 41,9ºC*

Os vencedores desta votação são: *AnDré, iceworld, Roque, Snifa, Thomar, vitamos*.


----------



## meteo (10 Out 2009 às 13:28)

Parabéns pelo acertado palpite dos 6 !  Junho quente que tivemos


----------

